# Repowered old 87 Lawn Chief lawn tractor but the tractor doesn't have high gears



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

This has been an ongoing project for many years, I just get lazy and forget about working on the thing until the next winter when I pull it out and work on it some more.

Basically its an old 1987 Lawn Chief lawn tractor that originally had a 12HP Briggs but that engine blew long time ago and had the snow blower attachment.

Well about 3 years ago, I bought an older (same vintage) 18HP opposed twin Briggs and replaced the engine. My buddy and i brought it over his house to use and we had problems with it (snow blower issues) so we just gave up to the next year. The next year, I had bought a 5.5 hp walk behind and just didn't bother with the tractor.

Well this year, my buddy finally made me come over his place and bring the tractor back home. I got it home and have been working on it for the last week. I put new tubes in the front dry rotted tires. Rebuilt the carb (what a disaster that was, it was FULL of nasty jelly crap). Fixed the wiring issue. Cleaned up things that needed to be cleaned. Repaired the broken choke. Fired it up and it runs great now. No noises, no nothing weird.

So anyway, I got it all together and started driving it around the back yard. The problem is that I don't seem to have much power, the final drive seems to be slippping. When i put it in reverse, it backs up just fine. If i put it in 1 or 2, it moves just fine. Its when I put it in the higher gears that it seems to be slipping and not moving well.

What can I do? Can I take the rear end out and clean it up and possibly get it working again? I am unemployed and have more time than money so I really don't want to have to buy another rear end. Are these rear ends even rebuildable at all?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm not familiar with Lawn chiefs.Do you know who made the transaxle?Here is a link that might help.

http://web.ebscohost.com/serrc/[email protected]&vid=5&hid=18


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Good link! I am going to take the transaxle out tomorrow and take a gander at it and figure out which model it is exactly. It is not hydrostatic, I know that much. It is one of those super common 5 speed forward and reverse transaxles.

One thing I noticed was that it was "sticky". It wouldn't move at one point until we rocked it back and forth, then it started moving. That was before we got it running.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Just in case you need more info on just about any old equipment,here is the link to the web site.Have a look around-


http://search.ebscohost.com/

Log in with:

Name: marshall

Password : public 

Then select the small engine reference center icon.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If it's slipping only at the higher gear settings, I would look at the drive belt or belt tension as the possible issue. May be old and slipping in the pulley, if it moves at all in the top gears, then it's likely not an internal issue with the gearbox.


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Well it sort of moves in 3rd gear but once you get it in 4th and 5th, it just stops moving toally. I will have my son drive it while i get underneath it and see what is happening today.


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Well the belt was the issue. I thought since the tractor was moving in 1-3rd, that the belt was fine. Doh.

Went under there and discovered that the belt was off the pulley. Put it back on and took the tractor for a drive. Working fine now.


----------

